# Gloves for handling meat



## harleyguy

Can anyone give me any info on gloves for handling meat? ie.. which kind should I get.

Thanks in advance for any info regarding this.


----------



## bbally

Safety or to keep you hands from burning from the cayenne?


----------



## harleyguy

I've noticed alot of the guys & gals are using gloves when they are rubbing the meat.


----------



## eman

I use disposable vinyl gloves available from wal mart  for handling raw meat and rubbing .

 got a pair of BBQ gloves ( welding gloves) for handling hot stuff.


----------



## iso

Nitrile gloves availiable at any local drug store. Cheap in bulk.


----------



## garyt

Harbor Freight


----------



## chainsaw

I cannot wear one size fits all but Walgreens has large size.


----------



## Dutch

What Gary said-Harbor Freight; I have to get the XL size.  Now I just need to find a pair of insulated rubber gloves to help pull the meat off the smoker and to pull/shred pork butts.


----------



## ak1

Yep, standard nitrile gloves.


----------



## pit 4 brains

I don't wear them much around the house but I always have some on while field dressing big game animals. I use the brilliant green gloves so I can see where my fingers are. I guess maybe I should use them at home as I just touched two of my fingers with my knife while boning a chicken and they both bled a little...


----------



## buzzard

i have used these and love them

i have had different types of heat resistance gloves, like the OvGlove and such.

when rubbing my meat i like to go bare handed.  kinda like when i mix things i use my hands as opposed to a spoon (unless its cake batter or something).  i guess it just make me feel closer to the food.

these are not bad, as i got them for free, however they really slick when wet


----------



## caveman

If you are still interested or reading this thread Harley, these are the gloves I seldom use;


And these are the gloves I use for handling the finished product;

http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm

Now the first ones I listed come in handy when I am moving something hot & heavy, however, they don't have individual finger holes.  The second pair are like real gloves & are very handy.  They were not that expensive as well.  For rubbing meat, if you want a pair of gloves, go with what everyone said:

http://www.uline.com/Grp_366/Nitrile-Gloves?pricode=WF908&gclid=CPG-38bM8aICFYp95Qod_x71hw

There are all types of colors available if you are willing to order online.  Good luck.


----------



## papagreer

For pulling pork, I hear that these are the bees knees. Called Bear Paws and they are pretty cheap at Amazon.


Chris


----------



## thelorax31

Disposable gloves are a staple at my house, whether I am wrenching on my Vespa, Making home meads/beer or working with meats, I wear em. you can easily find them at any drug store like Riteaid, Walgreens, Walmart or CVS. Latex is the cheapest but if you have an allergy to rubber then you want Vinyl or Nitrile. they run about ten bucks for a 100 gloves and come in multiple sizes with hand sizing charts typically found on the back of the box. If you look hard enough, like medical supply stores, you can get them for about half the cost of the said retailers. I have found them cheap at Costco before. Your hands and mouth are among the highest for bacterial count on your body. Pretty much one brand is as good as the other as far as separating your fleshy parts from what you are handling, but not all rate high as far as durability when putting a pair on and they are a little snug. I always stay away from powdered ones. I dont want the talc to be an issue.


----------



## ssbbqguy

Gloves are mandatory here and anyplace we are handling food. Much easier to lessen cross-contamination and raw juices seeping into minor cuts on us.I now use food handling gloves,(loose fitting ones), and latex or nitirle, both powder free, sold at rest. suppliers and Sam's, Costco, etc.. The loose ones go on and off must faster. They are also good to wrap around rub bottles to keep them clean. As said above, a pair of jersey gloves under tight ones make pork handling much easier. Steve.


----------



## smokeon

Dutch said:


> What Gary said-Harbor Freight; I have to get the XL size.  Now I just need to find a pair of insulated rubber gloves to help pull the meat off the smoker and to pull/shred pork butts.


How about these?

http://www.labsafety.com/search/neoprene+glove/24543478/


----------



## scarbelly

I also use the disposable for rubs and these for handling hot product and pulling

And these are the gloves I use for handling the finished product;

http://redirectingat.com/?id=2303X5...m/forum/thread/96639/gloves-for-handling-meat


----------



## SmokinAl

I like the vinyl one's they are stronger than latex & work great for pulling pork, or putting rub on. I also use them for working with jalapenos to keep the oils off your hands.


----------



## russg

Free glove samples, all types and thickness (nitrile) only.

http://www.safecare-gloves.com/
 

TBS

George


----------



## delibsribs

Hey russg, thanks for the free glove tip.


----------



## vandy58

Iso said:


> Nitrile gloves availiable at any local drug store. Cheap in bulk.


this, Costco sells two boxes of 500 each for less then $10


----------



## gone4nc

I always us nitrile because my wife has a allergy to latex.  I try ro be alert ro any allergy anybody that is coming to a cookout moight have. No reason to have the local emts at the party.


----------



## kathrynn

I use those glove...have an allergy to the Powder in the gloves....but also use the cotton cheapo gloves from Harbor Freight....brown or black ones....then put the nitrile gloves over them when I am pulling pork.  Keeps the heat out...and you can wash the cotton gloves.

Kat


----------



## cameron8645

I like the latex/nitrile gloves for all kinds of things. I used the blue ones the most, and used them in working on cars to messing with peppers. I have not used them with meats, because I haven't put rub on meat much (yet). I can get them at work (auto parts store)


----------

